# Pepperoni Bread w/ QView



## smokin relaxin steve (Apr 26, 2010)

I made this a few weeks ago and only had a final Pic (as it is something i make pretty often)... a few of the people on the forum asked how to make it... so hear is a step by step QView... (i dont measure i just go by eye)

Flour, Yeast, Turkey Pepperoni (Way less grease than reg pepperoni), Provolone (you can use mozzarella, but something about the provolone makes the taste better IMO)
Pour a beer

Drink it.. (bear with me it was Fri night and i had several types of beer left over so you will see them mxed in lol)
Mix Yeast w/ warm water till you get a reaction (Tiny explosions)

I mix with about a qt bag of flour (keep the flour & a glass of warm water handy incase u need more) mix till you get bread/pizz dough tecture (add flour & water as needed)


Let it rise (i speed it up in a craked open warm oven)




Flour pan


lay the cheese (leav a little room on edges)

Pepperoni can go to the edge


Roll like a Fatty


EVOO & Salt n Pepper

350 oven

about 40/45min

Rest 10min or so



Enjoy!


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 26, 2010)

Looks and sounds great Steve!  Have you given it a try in a smoker? I smoke bread in my drum...I'll give your recipe a try.  Thanks!


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks!
Not yet, but i have been meaning to... I have a Beer Batter mix i got for XMas... i was thinking of using that as the dough and adding in some cooper sharp for when i do smoke it...


----------



## roller (Apr 26, 2010)

That does look good I want to try that one for sure.


----------



## mr500 (Apr 26, 2010)

Looks yumee. I do something similiar to that. Only I buy the french bread roll in the can. I get it back where the canned biscuits are. I roll it out, and slap on some pizza sauce, then load it up with cheese,ham,pepp, etc.. Whatever I feel like, then roll it up and bake it. Then slice it up and serve..

 I like the french bread casue of the harder crust.

I call it "Junk Bread" lmao.


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 26, 2010)

That would be tasty with the cooper sharp!  

If your interested in beer bread... here's an easy recipe....

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=83419

makes great sandwiches...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=83421


Thanks again for your recipe, can't wait to give it a try!!


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks Roller!

Nice... sounds pretty good! i do different variations of this... sometimes w/ cheese steak, sausage, spinach or just cheese...


----------



## jamminjimi (Apr 26, 2010)

Steve, you lost focus as the cook went along. Did it have anything to do with the beverages. Great looking bread I will have to do it in the smoker.


----------



## mr500 (Apr 26, 2010)

Cheese steak..Now thats a good idea. 

Smokin bread..Who knew lol....


----------



## wingman (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh yeah! Very well done!


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Apr 26, 2010)

hmmmmmm i plead the 5th LOL!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks!


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Apr 26, 2010)

Thank you much!


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks Cow Girl just coppied it down... will def give it a try


----------

